# Betta fish lying on side and "gasping" after water change?



## smaugthebetta (Aug 14, 2017)

My eight-month-old betta is lying on his side/face towards the bottom of the jar in a plant and seems to be breathing heavily. I just transferred him from one jar to another, and I did the same traditional water change as always. He's done this before and he was fine (he seemed to just be adapting to his new environment) but I always worry. Nothing has really changed from how I've done this before. Will he be okay?


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

When you do the water change do you dechlorinate the water and match the temperature?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Also, have you ever thought about a filter and a heater for the poor guy? Bettas are almost always neglected, people think they do just fine in jars with no other life support systems. They are Tropical Fish, for Pete's sake! Just Google them and you'll find out their natural environment is water that's about 70 to 80 degrees, which can only be accomplished with a heater.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I hope your betta is healthy and alive. I have had bettas over the years I have been fishkeeping and I know their care pretty well. Bettas need at least a 2.5 gallon heated and filtered tank, there are some around, just have to look. Your best bet is a 5 gallon tank that is heated and filtered. A jar will never do for a betta, it can be used in a pinch, but never long term, unless you know what you are doing. I wouldn't even house a betta in a jar. 

Did you acclimate him to the water before throwing him in the jar? I have noticed that bettas will live longer when they are acclimated to the water before being thrown in.

To echo what another member said, do you dechlorinate your water before putting it in the jar? Bettas do not do well with chlorine at all.

With a jar as his home, you will need to do daily water changes, like 100% water changes. This is why you need to have a heated and filtered aquarium of 5 gallons for the betta, so you don't have to change water every single day.


----------

